# Series of Unfortunate Events



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 23, 2004)

This series has amazingly been alot better than I thought it was. I think the way that the author made up an entire alternate life and personality for himself is just awesome. I think that Jim Carrey is alright for the part, but I prefer new actor's or fairly unknown actor's for portraying new book characters. 

Has anyone else looked into these at all?


----------



## Ryushi (Nov 24, 2004)

yep, read them all. fantastic stuff. check around the internet for some fan sites...there is FAR more to the books than meets the eye (hehe)

From what i've seen/heard the films are going to be a major disapointment, but only time will tell.

Ben M


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Nov 24, 2004)

Hmmm, is it just me, but I've seen the movie preview for the series, and the music is suspiciously like Edward Scissorhands .. I think .. anyways, it looks sort of dumb.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 25, 2004)

I think they shouldnt have used Jim Carrey. I like him, but not for this. They are acting like hes the most important element of the story now. They have plastered his face onto all the books.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Nov 26, 2004)

Can you enlighten me as to plot, characters etc?

These books always struck me as kids books, or at best young teenagers. Am I wrong?


----------



## Ryushi (Nov 26, 2004)

Sure the books are aimed at a younger audience but i suppose they are good for all ages (as most teenage fiction is nowdays) 

as to the plot, character etc...you don't think i'll spoil that for you,  do you? 

Ben M


----------



## desired_destiny (Nov 26, 2004)

Oh yes, I am going to read the first book of the series after I finished the books on my mental "to read list."  My friends have said that it is a good read and I hope to find it that.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 30, 2004)

The plot?


Let me put it this way.



Lemony Snicket is telling the tale of three very unfortunate young children. Snicket himself is in quite a bit of trouble...


the series is... incredible, even for books that you can sit and finish in a day or less if you wanted.


----------



## Deezer (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I just finished book 11 on thursday. I've got to admit, I was very happy with the way Lemony Snicket wrote this book. It was all in great detail, he has his own diologue type, and it had some pretty random, funny humor. I'll definetly be seeing the movie; Jim Carrey looks ok, he's more of a comedian rather than an evil part, but I'll probably end up changing my mind when I actually see the movie.


----------



## lisajane (Dec 11, 2004)

I absolutely love the series. I brought book 8 for my brother a few Christmases ago, he never read it, so I did instead. Spent last summer collecting the rest of the books and brought book 11 a few weeks ago. Loved it, of course   .

Will definitely be seeing the movie. In response to demonic_harmonic, there ARE new actors playing the characters of Violet, Klaus and Sunny, the three main characters - Emily Browning, Liam Aiken and Kara and Shelby Hoffman.


----------



## Ryushi (Dec 11, 2004)

The film is out this Friday in the UK, should be interesting. 

I've seen some of the pictures and the trailer and I must now admit it does look good.

Ben M


----------



## Pats (Jan 26, 2005)

I always enjoy the experience of films and books differently. And I don't like to compare them. 

I enjoyed the film very much. My son has read all of the books, and he enjoyed the film. He wished it had been longer.

I am now reading book one with my daughter. It reminds me of a modern day "Grim's Fairy Tale." From a child's perspective, they are quite thrilling in the sort of way that would keep you on the edge of your seat. And they are  clever tails that engage adults as well.


----------



## SacredFlame (Jan 31, 2005)

*~~*

*I read about 4 books in the series, and I never cared to see the movie. Though it did look good, something just peeved me about it so I never really went to go watch it. None of my friends saw it, either, and since the ad's I haven't heard anything good/bad really about it.  :? Oh, well, maybe one day I'll watch it.

As for the books, they were pretty dang good! They aren't amongst my favorite books, and I really (usually) hate series books, but those ones were pretty good. Most of it was pretty original, and I was glad they didn't have those silly ends where everything turns out perfectly fine.  :roll: *


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Jan 31, 2005)

Pats-
100% agreed.
i dont think you should ever really compare a book and movie, because a movie HAS to be different than a book. i thought they did a wonderful job. and as you said, there are much deeper meanings and little secrets that older people discover that keep them interested.


SacredFlame-

Keep reading. The first four are no where near as incredible as the rest of them. You haven't even gotten to the VFD, have you?


----------



## SacredFlame (Feb 1, 2005)

*I can't honestly re-call how far I've gotten. Since then, I've read many other books and it's been awhile anyways. I think I last read them in Seventh grade. I might check them out later in the library, though. I don't know. I usually enjoy a book that holds an ending- and that doesn't continuosly go on... and on... and on.  *


----------



## evil octavia (Feb 1, 2005)

AMAZING children's series... much more to them than you would think. But the books don't really get deep until after the third or fourth.

What I find most interesting about these books is the underlying story of what happened to VFD and Beatrice and why Lemony Snicket is running for his life. 

I love the books dearly and I respect the movie version, though it has almost none of the subplot from the books. But it would be a bit more complicating to try to get into a movie....


----------



## forlorn phoenix (Mar 3, 2005)

OH!!!!
I mentionned in MANY forums to make one of these...funny, i don't recall this one...

I've read ALL of the books yet out (1-11 plus LSUA)
I get like atleast 4 emails from various sites for clubs and stuff.  I have a log of over 60 VFD members.

THE movie was a huge disapointment...
can anyone say BUTCHERED???


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Mar 3, 2005)

As I've said before, I think it was a different rendition of it, and I don't think they butchered it.


They actually let Daniel Handler try to write the screenplay, and even he admitted every time he tried, it turned out horrible.


He thinks the movie is very good the way they did it.


But you, you're crazy, and I like you.


----------



## lisajane (Mar 4, 2005)

> They actually let Daniel Handler try to write the screenplay, and even he admitted every time he tried, it turned out horrible.



I can see where's he coming from. I'm adapting my own novel to my own screenplay, and it's driving me mad...

It's a hell of a lot harder to do than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## forlorn phoenix (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, they took everything out, changed it and placed it back in in an incorrectly sequenced order according to the books, giving it an end it never had, changed facts from the books, like the hand-switch at the merivolous (not marvelous, merivolous is an uncomon word meaning untrue and horrid).


----------



## mikey1990 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ages ago i read the first two books in the series and can remember them being quite good but they were very short so paying £6 every time or whatever it is seems a rip off. Plus i never end up going the library so i never carried on reading the series.


----------



## lisajane (Mar 16, 2005)

They get longer though. Book Eleven is... 323 pages. I brought the first book years ago for my brother as a Christmas present, he never read it so I did, and got hooked. I pay around $15 - $25 per book, but brought the majority of them for $25 cause I brought seven of them overseas on holiday


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Mar 20, 2005)

we pay 11.99 for each book here.


which is like... probably about 6-8 pounds for you brits &lt;3

(i dont have a pound sign on the keyboard)


in canada, im not sure how much they are. probably around 15 whatevers. looneys?


i think its worth it. they are seriously beautiful books, both in content and look. but im wondering now. they are american books, so when they go oversees, do they change some of the words for europe? they stopped doing it so much for harry potter, if anyones noticed. that just always gets me curious.


----------



## FantasyWriterAndLover (Mar 20, 2005)

nah. Book 11, I hated it.

In my opinion, it was horrible, and I threw it out of a window. Really.


----------



## lisajane (Mar 20, 2005)

They've re-published the books now with the new cover cause of the movie, but I'm hoping they keep going with the the normal cover for Australia...

I don't think they're different. My covers I believe reflect those shown on the site.


----------

